# In game graphic problem



## sergej (Dec 21, 2008)

I have graphic problem in some games. I see lines across the screen from textures. I don’t really know how to describe this here are some screenshots: 
http://funkyimg.com/u2/234/247/gothic_JPG.jpg
http://funkyimg.com/u2/304/754/gothic2_JPG.jpg
It doesn't happen in all games just in some,(Prince of Persia the two thrones was fine, while Gothic 3 and NFS most wanted had this problem)
I did update the drivers and even reinstalled the windows. But problem is still there, please help!!
It is a new built PC but there was no such a problem in the beginning
Here are my PC specifications:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 2.5GHz 
2GB of RAM
nVidia GeForce 9800GTX+ 512MB
Windows XP SP3


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello sergej, and welcome to TSF
what is the Driver version number you are using?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

here's the latest driver
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_180.84_beta.html

before you install it uninstall your old driver in safe mode
-restart

install the new driver in safe mode
-restart

you can access safe by tapping F8 when your computer boots up


----------



## sergej (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi,thanks.
I had the same driver version 180.84 just downloaded a few days ago from nVidia.com, but with UK English language. I just have tried to install the one you posted, in the safe mode but it didn't make any difference..

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

DON'T USE 180 DRIVER!!!!
It's buggy, I used it and instantly remove it... so I think you need to get back to the 178 version, it's better for now, and hope that Nvidia will release a better version than the 180


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

The 180.84 is still in beta. I'd try the 180.48's they are WHQL.
Are you able to fix your image links, I can't see them, it says that hotlinking isn't allowed by your host.
It might give us a better idea of what the problem is.


----------



## sergej (Dec 21, 2008)

Here are the images: 
http://visithisite.net/img/gothic.jpg
http://visithisite.net/img/gothic2.jpg
I just have tried to put 178.13 driver it didn't help,
So I will try now to install the 180.84.

Can it be because some computer hardware is incompatible?
Here is full specification of my PC: 

Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3 iP Spocket775 Motherboard
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 2.5Ghz
Kingston2 Gb PC2-6400 HyperX(1x2Gb)
nVidia GeForce 9800GTX+512Mb PCI-E
500 Hitachi SATA-2 P7K500 Hard Drive- 16Mb
LG GH22N40 22xDVDRW-RAN SATA
Xilnce 700w Gaming Edition PSU
19" Asus VW196U Widscreen Monitor with DVI


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

nah your hardware looks good except for your PSU never heard of Xilnce before.


I' sorry I have to comment on that second picture but brown pole coming out of that NPC, well I don't like it.... lol

try the 180.48 driver first


----------



## sergej (Dec 21, 2008)

*Mcninjaguy,* yea some times these griphics look quite funny.-))

I've tried the 180.48 driver - no changes.
It looks like problem is some where else.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like artifacting.
Download GPU-Z (in my signature), check the GPU temp when the system is idle, then run Gothic 3 for a few minutes, Alt-Tab back out and check the temps again. Post those back here.

Has it always done this with those games, or did it only start happening recently?


----------



## dudepool (Dec 20, 2008)

i think that might be tearing? if there is a option in the graphics settings (in-game) that says lock framerate then that will fix the problem


----------



## sergej (Dec 21, 2008)

GPU temp 48 C when system is idle and rises to 53 C when in game after 5 minutes.
It is new build PC and there was no problem first week. and one week ago this start to happen..

there is no such an option as lock framerate in both games.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Just try driver version 178.x and post the results back, I used the 180.x and it was buggy, I had several lags in games caused by this driver, I got back to 178.x and everything went very well again


----------



## sergej (Dec 21, 2008)

*RockmasteR,* i did try 178.13 when you first time wrote about it. It didn't make any difference..


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

maybe the card is defective?

does it do this in any other games?

is the card still under warranty?


----------



## sergej (Dec 21, 2008)

It happens in Need For Speed: most wanted as well but not that much just some time appears across the road, Prince of Persia: the two thrones is perfectly fine..
Yes all parts under 1 year warranty..


----------



## sergej (Dec 21, 2008)

I just have mentioned that sometimes sound lags a little bit (not only in the games) can it be related to graphic problems in games? I have sound card integrated.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to disable the sound and launch the games...


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Try downloading ATITool.
When it runs, on the bottom left click 'Show 3D View' and 'Scan for Artifacts'.
I'd let it run for about 10-15 minutes. If the card it faulty it should pick up on it almost instantly. You can also keep track of the temps using this.
This will rule out the graphics card as the problem.


----------



## sergej (Dec 21, 2008)

*RockmasteR,* nope, disabling sound didn't help.
*Tiber Septim,* I've run it for 15 minutes. It said no errors for 15 min but I had yellow spots popping up for short time almost from beginning. Screens:
http://visithisite.net/img/untitled1.jpg
http://visithisite.net/img/untitled2.jpg
When I tried to run it second time, after a minute it start to have yellow lines across the screen and system error sound start to sound every two seconds. Screen:
http://visithisite.net/img/untitled3.jpg

Thank you all for your help, I appreciate it so much.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

so it looks like you have a faulty video card.

is it still under warranty?


----------



## sergej (Dec 21, 2008)

yes it is..


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I think your Card need to be exchanged, but to be sure, take your hall desktop and install the new Video Card, and test it, if it works you're good to go...


----------



## sergej (Dec 21, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't have another video card to test.. I think I will have to send it for exchange after new year.. Thank you all for your help I will write what was the result after I will get replacement..


----------

